# Help with RODI Please



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I have a new RODI setup and wanted to know whats the best way to connect the setup to the faucet. The input pipe is 1/4" and adding this as a permanent fixture is not possible for the short term (will happen in the next 6 months). Lowes and Rona didnt have any fitting I could use (or I was blind). Some help from all of you salty veterans would be appreciated  

Thank you in advance 

Kamal


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

U need something like this
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/mur-lok-garden-hose-utility-sink-adapter.html


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

That would be perfect. Is there something available locally in the GTA? If not I would have to order online


----------



## araziza (Jan 8, 2007)

Max water flow sells garden hose adapters for these, it's in concord 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

canada corals had 1 for 9.99.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone really appreciate the prompt responses. Canada corals is around the corner


----------

